# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > آموزش: اموزش دستورات پایه ای روترها ها و سویچ ها در Packet Tracer

## hjran abdpor

با سلام به دوستان گل.
من قصد دارم که سری اموزش تو این انجمن قرار بدم که مربوط به کار با روتر و دستورات ان است . اگه دوستان موافق باشن شروع کنیم : فعلا تا دو سه روز دیگه مطلبی نمیزارم و منتظر جواب ها و پیشنهادات دوستان هستم.

جلسه اول معرفی روترها و اجزای ان است .

لطفا نظر بدهید !
با تشکر

----------


## esmit61

بسیار بسیار عالی است. ممنونم

----------


## mahin_n

سلام 

منم هستتتتتتم . موضوع خيلي خوب و جالبي ميشه  لطفا زودتر دست به كار بشيد! مرسي

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام به دوستان گل . 

سری اول اموزش ما در مورد روتر و اجزای ان است ! 
شرکت های زیادی روتر تولید میکنند ولی چون بیشترین روترهای که در حال حاضر در دنیای اینترنت مورد استفاده قرار میگیرند متلعق به شرکت سیسکو هستند من دامنه اموزش را بر اساس این روترها قرار میدهم .

این شرکت توسط زوجی در سن فرانسیسکو پایه گزاری شد . تاریخچه و چگونگی به وجود امدن ان را در گوگل سرچ کنید .

روتر چیست : دستگاهی است که در شبکه به عنوان EndPoint معرفی شده است که وظیفه مسیریابی بسته های اطلاعاتی از یک نقطه تا یک نقطه را دارا می باشد . (تعریف پایه و اولیه روتر) .منظور از مسیر یابی این است که یک بسته از مبدا به مقصد برسد بدون هیچ گونه از بین رفتن اطلاعات داخل بسته ها . روترها تا لایه 3 از شبکه تعریف شده اند (لایه فیزیکی و لایه دیتالینک و لایه شبکه) .

روترها دارای سیستم عاملی جهت کار با انها است که به نام IOS شناخته میشود . این IOS دارای ورژن های مختلفی است مثل ویندوز. 
پردازندهای این روترها توسط دو شرکت Intel , MIPS ساخته میشوند. معمولا سرعت پردازندهای MIPS بیشتر است و این روترها گران تر هستند و در جای استفاده میشوند که نیاز شدید و مبرم به عملیات روتینگ با سرعت بالا نیاز است .

ساختار روتر : معمولا ساختار روترها دو نوع است :1- ثابت . 2- ماژولار 
1- روترهای ثابت : روترهای هستند که اجازه وصل یک اینترفیس جدیدی را نمیدهند ، این نوع روترها قابلیت بروزرسانی ندارند (افزایش تعداد اینترفیس ها) در حال حاضر خیلی کم مورد استفاده قرار میگیرند .
2- روترهای ماژولار : این نوع روترها اجازه ی اتصال کارت های جانبی( اینترفیس ) را میدهند معولا به این کارت ها ماژول گفته میشوند (مثلا اجازه اضافه کردن اینترفیس E1 , Serial ).
مثل همه دستگاهای سخت افزاری روترها دارای سری و مدل هستند . مدل 2800 و 3800 و1800و 2621 و..... 

دو عدد اول مربوط به مدل روتر ، عدد دوم نوع پردازنده ، ورقم اخر تعداد اینترفیس های روتر را مشخص میکند.

روترها دارای 5 نوع حافظه هستند :
1- Flash Memory: اینن حافظه جهت نگه داری سیستم عامل روتر مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد (IOS)
2- NVRAM: این حافظه جهت نگه داری تنظیمات مربوط به روتینگ مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد
3-ROM: لودر مربوط به سیستم عامل روتر در اینجا قرار میگیرد (مثل بوت لودر ویندوز )
4-BootFlash: نگه داری یه سیستم عامل کوجک و جمع جور برای مواقعی که روتر سیستم عامل نداره.
5- Ram: این حافظه جهت نگه داری تنظیمات جاری روتر جدوال مسیریابی و .... استفاده می شود با رفتن برق اطلاعات ان پاک میشود.

ادامه دارد.....
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

سری اول خیلی خلاصه وار نوشتم .

دوستان این سری اول بود که گذاشتم ؛ حالا هر گونه نظر ، پیشنهاد و انتقادی که دارید بگید ممنون میشم تا با هم یه اموزش بی نقص برای دوستان بزاریم .

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام به دوستان گل .
با عرض پوزش از دوستانی که تاپیک را نگاه می کنند و از مطالب ان استفاده میکنند ، بدلیل امتحانات و نبود وقت کافی معلوم نیست کی ادامه را میزارم ولی سعی میکنم هر دو روز یکبار تاپیک را بروزرسانی کنم .

گام دوم :
من برای شبیه سازی عملیات روتینگ و مسیریابی از نرم افزار Packet Tracer شرکت سیسکو استفاده میکنم . 

محیط تجهیزات سیسکو : این محیط بسیار ساده و در عین حال منطقی میباشد راحت ترین راه و بهتربن روش برای پیکربندی تجهیرات سیسکو استفاده از CLI می باشد . Command Line Interface
مد تنظیمات دیگری که از واسط های گرافیکی نظیر GUI استفاده میکند در درسترس می باشد و به عنوان مثال می توان به ابزار Cisco SDM اشاره کرد. 
در واقع برنامه های GUI برنامه های هستند که کاربر به کمک پنجره ها و تصاویر با استفاده از موس تنظیمات مربوط به روتر را انجام میدهد این در حالی است که در CLI فقط با خط فرمان در ارتباط هستیم .
اغلب افراد از CLI استفاده میکنند که مزایای بیشتری نسبت به محیط GUI دارد ، یکی از این مزایایی CLI اینست که در هر مرحله میتوان با زدن علامت سوال از سیستم عامل روتر جهت تشخیص ادامه فرمان کمک گرفت . 
نکته : IOS های سیسکو به صورت هوشمند طراحی شده اند و لازم نیست دستورات را به صورت کامل تایپ کرد، بلکه میتوان با زدن چند حرف اول کلمه به شرط وجود دستور کامل توسط IOS نوشته شود .

دو مد کاری در روترها وجود دارند : مد کاربری – مد Privilage 
در مورد تفاوت ها در مد این را بگم که مد کاربر بیشتر برای دستوراتی پینگ و Show استفاده میشود دستور Show در این مد به صورت کاملا محدود اجرا میشود . ولی در مد پریولیج اکثر دستورات قابل اجرا بر روی روتر استفاده میشوند .

اجرای نرم افزار Packet Tracer :

Untitled.jpg 
همان طور که ملاحظه میفرمایید خیلی ساده و جالبی است .

در این نرم افزار امکان کار با انواع روترها ، سوییچ ها و..... وجود دارد ، ما در این مقاله فقط در مورد روترها بحث میکنیم .
در گوشه سمت جپ و پایین ان یک روتر روی محیط نرم افزار درگ میکنیم مثلا یه روتر سری 1841 را انتخاب کرده و وارد محیط کار با ان میشویم :

Untitled2.jpg 

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
مد کاربر :
در این مد همانطور که گفتم دستورات کمی قابل اجرا هستند . به طور پیش فرض هنگام ورد به محیط CLI در این مد هستیم .
 <Router
 

برای اینکه بداینم در این مد چه دستوراتی قابل اجرا است علامت سوال را مینویسیم و اینتر را میزنیم :
 <Router? 

Ufntitled.pngهمان طور که ملاحظه میکنید این مد دستورات کمی را قبول میکند و خیلی در بین مدیران شبکه استفاده نمیشود مگر برای کارهای ساده و گزارش گیری .

///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
در مقاله بعدی مد دیگر را مورد بررسی قرار می دهیم. 
لینک دانلود نرم افزار را تو گوگل سرچ کنید . 
با تشکر.

----------


## behzadnazifi

سلام. من به عنوام اولین پستی که میخوام تو اولین انجمنی که توش ثبت نام  کردم به همه اول سلام عرض میکنم دوم از اینکه  امیدوارم بتونم چیزهای زیادی  هم یاد بگیریم از دوستان هم یاد بدیم.
در مورد این پستی که الان خوندم میخوندم بهتره سعی کنید از یک سیمولیتور  قوی تر استفاده کنید و اینقدر مفاهیم ابتدایی سیسکو رو ذکر نکنید و برید سر  مفاهیم اصلی تر. من خودم کارشناس سیسکو هستم و دور های ccna-ccnp r&s   and ccnp switch va ccsp رو گزروندم و هم اکنون در چندتا شرکت در حال کار  هستم و خوشحال میشم به دوستان کمک کنم. ازم ناراحت نشیدا. من انتقاد میکنم  در عوض انتقاد پذیرم هستم.
دوستون دارم

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام.
چه عجب یکی این تایپک را خوند !!!!!!! من هم ادم انتقاد پذیری هستم، اگه خوب عنوان تاپیک را خونده باشید میبیند که گفتم دستورات پایه ای از اول تا اخر .
چشم سعی میکنم زودتر مطالب پایه را تموم کنم و وارد مطالب اصلی بشم .

با تشکر

----------


## behzadnazifi

مرسییییییییییی عزیزم. با اینکه سرم خیلی شلوغه ولی کمکی خواستی بگو

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام.
برای منظم بودن تاپبک دیگه دوستان لطف کنند اگه مطلبی دارند از طریق پیام خصوصی مطرح فرمایند .

گام سوم :
مد Privilage : در این مد اکثرا دستورات قابل اجرا هستند و دستور Show یه ذره انعطاف پذیر شده است .  مثلا دستور Show ip Interface brief در این مد قابل اجرا است . بگذریم وارد تفاوت ها دو سطح نمیشویم ، دوستان عزیز خودشون یه سرچ کوچک بزنید تا تفاوت ها را درک کنید .

نمایش وضعیت به کمک دستور Show :
Show Version   این دستور اطلاعات کامل را در مورد روتر و سیتم عامل و انواع حافظه و و.... در اختیار کاربران قرا میدهد. 
Show Ip Interface Brief  این دستور وضعیت اینترفیس های روتر را از قبیل ip , Down or UP بودن پورت ها را نشان میدهد
 برای صحت کار روتینگ باید State , Protocol حتما UP باشند.
Show inventoryاین دستور جهت نمایش سخت افزاری به همراه سریال نامبر انها استفاده میشود
پیکر بندی جاری روتر را نشان میدهدShow running-config 
به جز دستور اولی بقیه ی دستورات تو مد Prilivage قابل اجرا هستند ولی دستور اولی تو هر دو مد قابل اجرا است . 
همان طور که میدانیم روترها به صورت ماژول ماژول هستند این یعنی چه : یعنی اگه من بخوام یک شبکه محلی را به یک شبکه دیگر وصل کنم که از هم دور هستند باید از اینترفیس مربوط  به FastEthernet را فعال کنم ، خوب با فرض همین من الان میخوام فست اترنت 0/0 مربوط به روتر را فعال کنم تا شبکه ی خودم را به یک شبکه ی دیگر متصل کنم (مثال واقعی : وصل کردن مخابرات های یک شهر به مرکز اصلی مخابرات )
برای این کار مراحل زیر را انجام میدهیم :
1- وارد شدن به محیط پیکربندی روتر 
2- دادن IP به روتر و SubnetMask
3- باز کردن پورت فست اترنت .

 Router(Config)#int f 0/0
 Router(config)#]ip add 192.168.100.10 
Router(config)# no Shutdown
با زدن دستور اخر چنین پیغامی برای شما چاپ می شود :
%LINK-5-CHANGED: Interface FastEthernet0/0, changed state to upیاد اوری : دستورات بالا را من به صورت خلاصه نوشتم.
خوب حالا روتر ما فست اترنت 0/0 ان باز شد ، بعد میتونیم کابل فست اترنت را به یه سوئیچ وصل کنم و الی اخر........................

راهای برقراری ارتباط با روتر :
1- کابل کنسول 
2- تلنت
3 3- AUX4- SNMP or HTTP
////////////////////////////
کابل کنسول معمولا یه کابل ابی رنگ است که به پورت سریال کامپیوتر وصل میشود البته مبدل های برای تبدیل سریال به USB وجود دارد.
اگه بخوایم از راه دور به روتر دسترسی داسته باشیم معمولا یا از تلنت یا از HTTP استفاده میکنیم .که تلنت خیلی ضریب اطمینان بالای ندارد و اکثر با پروتکل HTTP پیکربندی روتر را انجام میدهند .
در مورد بقیه روش ها اگه کسی کار کرده توضیح بده ممنون میشیم . خودم اطلاع کافی ندارم .

هر دستوی که ما در محیط مربوط به CLI می نویسیم همان طور که گفتم در حافظه RAM روتر ذخیره میشود و بعد Reload شدن روتر کلیه تنظیمات روتر پاک میشود . خوب حالا ما باید کاری کنیم که تنظیمات به حافظه NVRAM  روتر منتقل شود . 

نحوه دخیره سازی تنطیمات روتر :
تنظیمات و پیکربندی روتر که به روی روتر اجرا می شود به ان Running-config  میگوییم همواره در حافظه رم قرار دارد. به نتظیمات حافظه NVRAM ُستارتاپ کانفیگ میگوییم Startap_Config
برای انتقال تنظیمات به حافظه NVRAM از دستور زیر استفاده میکنیم :
wrیا 
Copy running-config Startup-configبا زدن اینتر یک پیغام مبنی به صحت انجام دستور ظاهر می شود . Build
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

ادامه دارد .........

----------


## esmit61

عالی است. ادامه بده...

----------


## behzadnazifi

عالی بود :لبخند:

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام به دوستان گل . 
با تشکر از دوستانی که من را حمایت کردند ، بدلیل مشغله کاری و درسی باید یکم بهام صبر کنید تا مطلب جدید بزارم.

با تشکر

----------


## mahin_n

سلام 

ديگه فكر كنم خيلي صبر كرديم ! آموزشتون رو ادامه نمي ديد؟

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام دوباره !! 
قسمت بعدی ما عملیات مربوط به Route در روترهای مربوط به سیسکو می باشد .
تعریف روتینگ : در یک جمله ساده وبدون ابهام باید بگوییم روتینگ عبارت است از ، عملیاتی که باعث میوشد بسته ی ما از یک شبکه به شبکه ی دیگر هدایت و ارسال شود { معنای و مفهموم های زیادی در این مورد وجود دارد که تو گوگل میتونید انواع تعریف را پیدا کنید } .
بسته به نوع روتینگ دو روتینگ اصلی وجود دارند : Static Routing , Daynamic Routing 
1- Static Routing این نوع روتینگ کاملا به صورت دستی و توسط ادمین شبکه تعریف میشود ، یعنی مدیر شبکه تصمصیم میگیرد که بسته مورد نظر از کدوم شبکه به کدوم شبکه برود یا بلاک شود ، این روتینگ در شبکه های بسیار کوچک و محلی صورت میگیرد ، حداکثر تعداد روترهای های که در این روتینگ شرکت میکنند 5 روتر است ، فرض کنید من یک شبکه ی با 4 تا روتر را دارم مثلا فرض کنید یک شرکت 4 تا نمایندگی در سطوح کشور  دارد که نمایندگی اصلا ان تو تهران واقع است وباید این چهرا تا شبکه را به تهران وصل کنیم (جدا از نحوه ی خطوط ارتباطی و .... ) به شما میگین بیاید ان کار را انجام بدید ، چون تعداد شبکه ها کم است پس سراغ روتینگ ایستا میرویم و با وارد کردن NetNumber شبکه ها این کار انجام میگیرد دستور این کار به صورت زیر است :


```
Ip route Netnumber - SubnetMask -InterfaceRoute
```

شما به ازای هر شبکه ی که میخاید تعریف کنید باید این دستو را باید بنویسید ، حالا فکرش را بکیند که به جای 5 روتر 100 روتر باشه ، و روترهای در یک مکان نباشد، دیگه وای به حال اون ادمینی که بیاد از Static روتینگ استفاده کند . این هم فرض بگیرید که ارتباطات شبکه های شما باید لود بالانسینگ و مسیر جایگزین داشته باشد ! در یک کلام بگم این نوع روتینگ خیلی محدود استفاده میشه و درشبکه های کوچک کاربرد داره !!!! تو بعضی از جاها واقعا اگه این نوع روتینگ ها نباشن شبکه میخابه ، حالا در مورد این بعدا مفصل توضیح میدن ، فقط این را بدونید که این نوع روتینگ تو بعضی جاها به درد میخورد { میتونید در مورد این تحقیق کنید که کجا کاربرد دارند } .
و اما برگردیم به مثال خودمون، من در این سناریو میخام بین روتر تهران و اصفهان ارتباط برقرار کنم ، فرض کنید من دو خط T1 برای تهران و اصفهان خریدم و فقط میونده عملیات روتینگ بین اونها ، پس اول وارد روتر تهران میشم و دستور زیر را تایپ میکنم :[HTML]ip route 192.168.10.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.11.2/HTML]
192.168.10.0 شماره شبکه ی اصفهان است ، و 192.168.11.2 پورتی است که به شبکه ی اصفهان وصل است یا همون اینترفیس ان .
حالا میریم تو روتز اصفهان و همین کار را تکرار میکنم ولی برعکس:       

```
ip route 192.168.30.0 255.255.255.0 192.168.11.1
```

192.168.30.0 شماره شبکه ی تهران است !!!
حالا اگه به شبکه های Ping کنیم شبکه ها همدیگر را میشناسند ، این کار را برای شبکه ی شیراز و اصفهان ، تهران و اصفهان انجام بدید . حالا اگه مسیر مستقیم  شیراز به تهران قطع بشه ، مسلما شبکه Down میشه ، پس تکلیف چی ؟؟؟ اها اینجا دیگه باید یه مسیر جایگزین تعریف کنیم مثلا از تهران -اصفهان-شیراز. اینی که گفتم منظورم این بود که همیشه تو شبکه ی شما باید حداقل یک مسیر جایگزین باشه تا شبکه ی شما Down نشه ، اگه شما بخواید برای بقیه ی شبکه ها همین کار را انجام بدید نزدیک 90 دستور IPRoute باید بنویسید ، پس اینجا بود که پروتکل های داینامیک روتینگ مطرح میشه و اهمیت انها در شبکه معلوم میشه .
این 90 دستور را الکی نگفتم خودم تست کردم.

خلاصه : روتینگ های ایستا در شبکه های کوجک  قابل اجرا هستند بنا به دلایلی که گفتم !!! 

2- Daynamic Routing : این نوع روتینگ به صورت پویا عملیات مربوط به روتینگ را برای ما انجام میدن با سرعت خوب وOverhead نسبتا کم نسبتا به ایستا روتینگ 
این نوع پروتکل های 3 نوع هستند :
1- Distance Vector : براساس مسافت مسیر تا رسیدن به مقصد این کار را انجام میدهند ، نحوه کار اینها به این صورت است که به محض ورود یک روتر به شبکه روتر شبکه های متصل به خودش را به تمامی روترهای متصل به خود Advertise میکند یعنی معرفی می کند به صورت هم زمان و Perodic ، یعنی همیشه و در برهه ای از زمان این عملیات را انجام میدهد و جدوال مسیر یابی خودش را به روتر همسایه ارسال میکند . 
Routing Table : یک جدول است که مسیرهای موجود در شبکه در ان قرار میگیرد، پس در این نوع مسیریابی فقز یک جدول داریم که شبکه های محلی و غیر محلی همه در ان موجود هستند .
Metric: پارامتری است که براساس ان یک مسیر از بین مسیرهای موجود انتخاب میشود ، متریک در این نوع روتینگ ها Hop Count است یعنی تعداد پرش ها یا همون روترها موجود رد بین مسیر است .
ویژگی که این پروتکل ها دارند این است که کانفیک کردن انها خیلی ساده است و برای شبکه ها کوجک کاربرد دارد ، و ضعف این نوع پروتکل ها این است که همیشه به طور مداوم در حال ارسال جداولشون هتسند چه بخواند  چه نخواند ، ودر واقع این کار باعث گرفتن پهنای باند شبکه می شود ، یک مشکل دیگه این است که ممکن است یک روتر دوباره جدوال مسیریابی خودش را دریافت کند که اینکار درست نیست ، یه عیبی دیگه این است که ممکنه متریک بی نهایت شود یعنی مسیر اصلا وجود نداشته باشد ، تمام مواردی که گفتم با اصلاح متریک قابل حل است {در این مورد خودتون جستجو کنید } .

AD: این پارمتر تعیین کننده Routing Protocol است .
پروتکل های مشهور این نوع روتینگ عبارتند از : RIPv1  ,RIPv2 , IGRP .
rip یک پروتکل هلو است وخیلی کار کردن بهشا حال میده وساده پیکربندی میشه ، IGRP نسخه پیشرفته Rip است که تنها فرقی که داره اینه که متریک برخلاف RIP به صورت ترکیبی بدست میاد نه فقط Hop Count . متریک انها معمولا براساس Delay , Bandwith  محاسبه میشه ، 3 تا پارمتر دیگه داره که خیلی زیاد تاثیر نداره و به صورت پییش فرض غیرفعال شدند . MTU, Relabiltiy , ....
من دراینجا فقط به کانفیک RIP میپردازم !!!

کانفیک RIP :  این را یادم رفت بگم ورژن ریپ 1 فقط ClassFullIP است ولی ورژن 2 ClassLessIP است . 
به مد کانفیک روتر تهران بروید و عبارت زیر را تایپ کیند :


```
Router Rip
```

 بعد از وارد کردن این دستور RIP  شبکه های متصل به ان را باید بهش معرفی کینم :


```
Router(config-router)#network ?
  A.B.C.D  Network number
Router(config-router)#network 192.168.11.0
```

برای روتر اصفهان همین کار را نیز انجام بدید فقط اول باید شبکه های متصل به خود روتر (داخلی ) بعد شبکه های خارجی را ست کنیم .
بحث مروبط به Summary  کردن شبکه ها و ادامه Daynamic Routing مکول میشه به جلسه ی بعد .{اگه زنده موندیم }
یک سناریو را براتون میزارم با کانفیک اماده ، البته اگه جلسه های قبلی را مروو کنید خودتو راحت میتونید کانفیک کنید، فقط گفتم اماده در اختیارتون باشه برای سناریو های بعدی.
سوال و موال دراید از این بحث بپرسید تار رفع ابهام بشه بعد بریم بحث جدید ، اگه قسمتی از این مورد را یادم رفته بگم لطفا ذکر کنید.

پیوست : اگه غلط املایی داشتیم ببخشید چون عجله ی تایپ کردم !!!

درود بر شما.

----------


## hjran abdpor

با سلام دوباره !! 

ادامه بحث Routing Dynamic
همانطور که مشاهده کردید ما تونسیتم از پروتکل های پویا برای روتینگ استفاده کنیم و کار ادمین را نسبتا کم کنیم، پروتکل بعدی ما IGRP است که دقیقا کانفیک کردن ان مثل پروتکل RIP است با این تفاوت که متریک ان عوض شده و براساس Delay , bandwith  میتوانیم متریک را ست کنیم ، البته همانوطر که گفتم پارامترهای دیگری هم وجود دارند که خیلی زیاد مورد استفاده قرار نمیگیرند !!! من کانفیک این پروتکل را بر عهده خودتون میزارم چون پروتکل های مهم تری وجود دارند که باید وقت زیادی برای انها بزاریم !!!

Hybrid Routing : این پروتکل ها ترکیبی از دو پروتکل Distance Vector , Link State  هستند ، که خصوصیات عالی انها را به ارث برده اند . البته قبل از اینکه وارد این بحث بشیم باید بگم که من هنوز در مورد link state ها بحث نکرده ایم علتش هم همین است که برای فهمیدن Link state ها باید اول درک خوبی از EIGRP پیدا کنیم . 
EIGRP :  این پروتکل در واقع یکی از بهترین پروتکل روتینگ ها است و خیلی هم کاربرد دارد چه در شبکه های کوچک و چه شبکه های بزرگ ، ضعف عمده پروتکل های DV این بود که به صورت Peridoc اطلاعات مروبط به مسیر ها را (Routing table) ها دائما در شبکه ارسال میکردند و باعث اشغال پهنای باند شبکه می شدند ، اما EIGRP فقط تغییرات را در شبکه ارسال میکند و الکی پهنای باند شبکه را اشغال نمیکنند ، یکی دیگر از معایب DVها این بود که فقط یک جدول مسیریابی داشتند چه برای شبکه های محلی و چه غیرمحلی، اما در EIGRP ما میتوانیم 3 نوع جدول داشته باشیم :1- جدول مربوط به روترهای همسایه (neighbor table)  
2- جدول توپولوزی شبکه از دیگاه هر روتر(Topolgy Table) و جدول اخری که جدول مسیریابی است (Routing Table) .  

neighbor table : این جدول روترها ی همسایه را نگه داری میکند چرا چون هر روتر شبکه را به صورت یک درخت تصور میکند که خودش ریشه درخت است و بقیه ی روترها فرزندهاش هستند . 

Topolgy Table : این جدول که پایه واساس این پروتکل است توپولوزی شبکه را نگه درای میکند (همون ساختار درختی را اینجا پیاده سازی میکند و توسط الگوریتم DULL بهرتین مسیر را پیدا میکند و بعد ان مسیر را به جدول مسیریابی اضافه میکند پس این پروتکل حتما یک مسیر برای رسیدن بسته به مقصد داره و امکان نداره مسیر به خودش برگرده یا حلقه به وجود بیاره { تو RIP ممکن حلقه به وجود بیاد} .
به این نوع پروتکل ها Loop free میگویند که حداقل یک مسیر برای رسیدن بسته دارد .

Routing Table: همان طور که گفتم مسیر مورد نظر برای یک بسته یا مسیرهای مورد نظر برای بسته ها در این جدوال نگه داری میشوند. 

تعریف  Autonomous system : 
as به مجموعه سیستم های گفته می شود که تحت مدیریت یک نوع Routing Protocol باشند یه به زبان محلی خودمون تحت مدیریت یک Admin شبکه باشند !!.

کانفیک EIGRIP : برای کانفیک این پروتکل باید این را هم متذکر بشم که اساس کار به این صورت است ، مجموعته ای از روترها را درون یک AS مدیریت میکند ، به زبان سادتر اگه بخواهیم چند روتر (همون مثل تهران -اصفهان-شیراز-کردستان ) را در نظر بگیرید را مدیریت کنیم باید حتما درون یک AS باشند که شماره گذاری AS اختیاری است و از 1-65565 است . 
برای ست کردن پروتکل دستورات زیر را انجام بدید:


```
Router>en
Router#conf t
Enter configuration commands, one per line.  End with CNTL/Z.
Router(config)#rou
Router(config)#router eigrp 100
Router(config-router)#new
Router(config-router)#network net number
```

عدد 100 اینجا نماینگر این است که AS من 100 است و روتر تهران عوض ان شده است ، برای بقیه روترها این عدد باید برابر باشد (برعکس OSPF )  .

شما هم برای بقیه روترها دستورالعمل را وارد کنید و امتحان کنید که شبکه ها به درستی کار کنند و همدیگر را بشناسند .

پیوست : دوستان گل من مطالب را به صورتی گفتم که تقریبا برای شروع شما خوب است خودتون هم باید برید دنبالش و علاقه داشته باشید تا خوب یاد بگیرید ،همین EIGRP یک بحث چندین ماهه داره که من اینجا فقط بحث ساده وشروع ان را توضیح دادم . 

اگه نکته و ابهامی در گفتهام دارید لطفا ذکر کنید تا با هم اصلاحش کنیم!!!

ادامه دارد ...
درود بر شما.

----------


## mamal8198

با سلام 
دوست عزیز م
*hjran abdpor*

نمی دونم با چه زبونی ازت تشکر کنم. خیلی آقایی
من میخواستم بیشتر با cli کار کنم ولی هیچی یاد ندارم اگه میشه راهنماییم کن.
دمت گرم.

----------


## shamim_no

> با سلام 
> دوست عزیز م
> *hjran abdpor*
> 
> نمی دونم با چه زبونی ازت تشکر کنم. خیلی آقایی
> من میخواستم بیشتر با cli کار کنم ولی هیچی یاد ندارم اگه میشه راهنماییم کن.
> دمت گرم.


واااییی!!  :قلب:  سلام. واقعا مررررررسی  :لبخند:  امااااااا 
پس ک. ادامه ش؟!!!!!!!!!! از سال 91!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟  :متعجب: 
توروخدا ادامه بدین!! ://///

----------

